# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  مساعدة في  S by sfr 121

## hkm_dz40

s by sfr 121 تطلب في clé réseau  
f121x-2asffr1 
imei  357231040059412 
svn 010 05 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## mohamed73

> s by sfr 121 تطلب في clé réseau  
> f121x-2asffr1 
> imei  357231040059412 
> svn 010 05 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

 3584762421

----------


## hkm_dz40

الف شكر يااستاذ

----------

